# BIC H100 In Room Frequency Response



## blizzisu (Dec 3, 2008)

I have my BIC H100 in a 27x15x8 room which comes out to be ~3,240 sq ft of volume. Here is frequency response with is positioned in the front left corner using a Radio Shack SPL and REW at the listening position. Does this look acceptible? My receiver only has Audyssey 2EQ so it is not touching the sub, and I don't have a sub eq. How much do you think an EQ would help the response from 20hz - 30hz?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I am not sure an EQ would be enough to boost the lower octave. Have you tried other positions for the sub? An EQ would tame that spike at ~40hz, tho. With that spike tamed, your response is good above 30hz or so. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Since the H-100 is sealed from what I can find out, you should be able to apply a bit of equalizer boost at 24 Hz which is what they rate the sub's -3 dB down point. But the 150 w amp that it comes with will run out of drive capability for many action movie titles when trying to fill that big room with a 12" sealed sub.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are there any openings in the wall near the corner where you have the sub? If so that would be detrimental to extension. I would expect this sub should do better than 38 Hz. You may be able to extend down to 25 Hz with equalization, if you have enough headroom available, but that's about the best you could expect.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## blizzisu (Dec 3, 2008)

The H100 is a ported sub. So I agree that an EQ probably won't help boost the levels below 30 hz. While it is a budget sub, it is rated as one of the top 3 subs under $300 by many. Some other reports say that the 24hz -3 db rating is not accurate and that the -3 db is actually closer to 27 or 28 hz.

The room is a rectangle with the TV in the center of the long 27' wall. The subwoofer is in the front left corner and there are not any openings near it. The only opening in the room is a a 3'x7' opening where the stairway opens into the room and that is in the opposite corner of the room. The main listening position is about 8 feet back from the front wall centered in the room (13 feet off the side wall).

I took a REW reading with the sub right next to the TV on the front wall and the peaks and nulls were alot worse above 60hz and the low end extension was not any better. These are really the only two options I have available for subwoofer positioning.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It's good that you know what your sub's performance capabilities are. :T It's actually a very good response graph; a single parametric filter could flatten out that 38 Hz peak and get you extension down to about 28 Hz. Again, depending on whether or not you have enough headroom left after equalizing.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## blizzisu (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and reassurance Wayne. I am new to home theater so it helps to have experienced people chime in.

My next challenge is convincing my wife that I "need" to start a DIY sub build! raying:


----------

